# New Zealand



## J32 (Oct 29, 2008)

I made these photos 2005 - 2007 

*Lake Matheson - Fox Glacier, South Island, New Zealand South Island*




















*Sunrise - Eastcape - North Island, New Zealand*











*Rotorua - North Island, New Zealand*











*Yellow Eyed Penguin - Moeraki, South Island, New Zealand*











*Seal - Moeraki, South Island, New Zealand*











*Airplane Shot - South Island, New Zealand*











*Sunset near Christchurch - Cass Bay, South Island, New Zealand*











*Lonely Tree - Lake Wanaka, South Island, New Zealand*











*Sky with sunlight - Omokoroa, North Island, New Zealand*


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! :applause:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Spectacular :drool:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

really impressive:drool:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the Brits that got to NZ were simply blessed with this BEAUTIFUL country...


----------



## uranus (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow incredible nature,wonderful


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Deanb said:


> the Brits that got to NZ were simply blessed with this BEAUTIFUL country...


You mean the Maori :cheers:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Both the Brits and the Maori's. The Maori people arrived a couple of centuries earlier, somewhere in 1300.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

wonderful....... another pics of heaven


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

it really looks like the south of Chile XD
great pics =)
i'd love to go there


----------



## J32 (Oct 29, 2008)

lovely photos samuel, where exactly is this? first one looks like queenstown a bit...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Sukkiri said:


> You mean the Maori :cheers:


yep, both


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

This is awesome. Loved the photos. :cheers:


----------



## garriochio (Nov 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## garriochio (Nov 12, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## krystian_ros (Nov 10, 2008)

My bigest dream is go and see this most beautiful land :banana:


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

New Zealand is such a beautiful country, I'd love to go there some day


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

J32 said:


> lovely photos samuel, where exactly is this? first one looks like queenstown a bit...


Wakatipu Lake..


----------



## warren789 (Sep 13, 2007)

wow... amazing


----------

